# get a clue parents



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

this should be the answering service for all schools.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

HAHA that's hilarious!  Nice....


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

:rofl:That is too funny. I love it


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

That's awesome! LMAO


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Love it, we should have this at my work, press 1 to abuse us on the phone, and threaten us. thats what gets me through my day, people abusing the crap out of me saying i (me personally) took all there money.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

MISSAPBT said:


> Love it, we should have this at my work, press 1 to abuse us on the phone, and threaten us. thats what gets me through my day, people abusing the crap out of me saying i (me personally) took all there money.


"yes sir,I took 4 million dollars from you and your neighbors and I still work here so you can abuse the right person".
OMG,the wolrd seems to be screwed all the way around it's circumfrence.


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

haha this is so true then they complain how the kid is being raised. But what can you expect the way people act these days.


----------

